# Robolics scam



## Staley40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Just got screwed for 220 dollars from robolics...after wu he never emailed back...don't do business with him.......just found out it was someone that hacked his email...got in touch with real guy and he is making it right... He is a stand up guy...will post more when I receive but as of now robolics is stand up


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. A quick search here would have told you to stay away.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2017)

Just outa curiosity how long has it been since you wu'd ?


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 7, 2017)

Week and a half


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 8, 2017)

Staley40 said:


> Week and a half



not  enough time has passed to call it a scam 

IMO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2017)

Any update staley? Ziegler makes a good point.


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 8, 2017)

Out of curiosity which email did you use? They changed their email a month or two ago because they were hacked and the hacked account is accepting money from customers still. If the email has a #1 in it that’s the new one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2017)

Bigsho said:


> Out of curiosity which email did you use? They changed their email a month or two ago because they were hacked and the hacked account is accepting money from customers still. If the email has a #1 in it that’s the new one.



Shit like this doesn't happen to my sources. Know why? Cause they don't put their email on ****ing Google


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 9, 2017)

I agree I never said I used them, but it’s on several of the boards about the recent email change. Just trying to help a brother out....


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 13, 2017)

It's been over two weeks now and he said I would have tracking number the next day by noon after I wu'd....the email address was robolics @anomnynousspeeh or something like that...there was no 1 in it tho....still haven't heard a single thing back yet


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm so tired of getting screwed over...wish I could find a solid source.


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 13, 2017)

Van anybody provide me with the correct email for them...I hate to be bashing them if this was the case


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 13, 2017)

Robolics1is the correct email with the same server you posted above sorry I can’t post links yet


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 13, 2017)

Well I found out the right email to robolics and come to find out it was some piece of shit that hacked the old email address and was scamming alot of people,including me...I emailed the real guy and he said he did post on forums about the address change and I told him what had happened...he is shipping me what I got scammed out of...this is a real stand up guy and have nothing but good things to say about him..very respectful and understanding.... So no one use the email that doesn't have a 1 in it because it is the guy that is scamming.....so glad I got this straight....real dude is awesome


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 13, 2017)

That happened on a few other forums as well and he made good with others as well. Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah he said shipment i got scammed on he would ship tomorrow what I lost.he isca supercool guy and am very impressed with fast responses and understanding ..can't wait to to get product... Very professional imho


----------



## Staley40 (Nov 18, 2017)

Got in touch with real guy and just got product yesterday evening...stand up guy imo ...sent product right away even tho it was not his fault.    Now just to test the gear.  Customer service at its best!!


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeah finding a solid source is dic. I spent $300 on UGL quality gear dumb mistake but I didn't have a source sooo


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 20, 2017)

Do you guys find its better to order 1-2 bottles at a time and thats it specially if your new to the source I keep getting not up to par as well and yea it ****ing sucks. Gotta love the people that say well your all over the map jump from here to here like wtf is that if your not happy with the quality what keep spending it gets better lol no thanks. Ive learned if you find a source that works then stay with it I have yet to find but when I do they got my loyalty. Its pretty simple if its proper quality then you have repeat clients if its below average why look surprised that they jump ship swimming to find that g2g.


----------



## RawGonza22 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey bud. This is a bit late but, this last Sunday I emailed the "anonymousspeech" address and asked for a list and i said that I would get with him this week to order. I checked my new proton email that i hadjust set up and this Robolics Rep had said, "3 days and no reply! Idiots like you waste my time; Coward!" Lol. Wow. When he sent me the product list, he sends me a set of alpha numerics as to where to send bitcoin payment and that was that. Again just 3 days later he starts insulting me especially afrer i made it clear that i would order this week. Im glad that i didnt. So please inform me your up to date info.


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 7, 2018)

If it’s not the email address with the number 1 in it then it’s a scam.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2018)

The oldest scam is pretending to be hacked then being selective on whom to show you made it right to so you would make them look good.

Some of these guys do it over and over.


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 7, 2018)

That I know for sure is possible but I really think robolics labs is ok. I’ve made a couple other orders and always got good results


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> That I know for sure is possible but I really think robolics is gtg. I’ve made a couple other orders and always got good results



Got blood work?


----------

